# New Incra I-BOX



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

I was checking out the Incremental Tools website. And notice that the new Incra I-Box joint jig has finally hit the market (about halfway down in the right hand column in the What's New box)I think wood magazine rated it one of the 10 best tools of 2011 even though it was not realest yet then.

I just place an order for mine. You can get 10% off if ordered before the 8th if you use code "saveten".

I can't wait to get it and see how it performs.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Looks like a great tool for box making. Please do a review to benefit those of us still on the fence.  Especially as it performs with 1/8" joints.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.incra.com/product_rtf_ibox.html!

Looks cool


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Looks nice but they are pretty proud of it @ $169.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 25, 2007)

I decided to pass on it back when the estimated price was going to be $150 … at $169 + TAX + SHIPPING … I KNOW I'll pass and stick with my home made jigs. The prices of these fairly simple jigs is just getting WAY out of line … look at the MORTISE PAL & DOWELMAX … nearly $200 for something you can functionally duplicate at home … or at least buy a much more reasonably priced competitive version. How can these fancy jigs that replace simple ones possibly be worth more than a nice, new router ???


----------



## PutnamEco (May 27, 2009)

Re:
How can these fancy jigs that replace simple ones possibly be worth more than a nice, new router ???

Because they are NOT made by someone working 12 hour days for 25 cents an hour at a live in factory in China…

These are made in USA by a company that has chosen to keep Americans employed.

How much does that US made router cost?


----------



## jeepturner (Oct 3, 2010)

I don't have a need, read want, for one at this time. I for one am surprised something from Incra is less than two hundred!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 25, 2007)

Re:
How can these fancy jigs that replace simple ones possibly be worth more than a nice, new router ???

Because they are NOT made by someone working 12 hour days for 25 cents an hour at a live in factory in China…

These are made in USA by a company that has chosen to keep Americans employed.

Please don't twist my words as you have done … I DID NOT ask why they cost so much … I asked why would it be worth it for anyone to spend that kind of money on a fancy jig that functionally does the same thing as one that can be mode in one's own shop for pennies


> ? How this got twisted into anything the Chinese do is beyond me … do you own stock in Incra or something


? Why the ultra defensive attitude ??? sheesh !!! !!! !!!

You want to spend $200 on a jig to make a simple joint .. go ahead .. I prefer to make my own .. that's partly why I enjoy woodworking .. the simple fact that I can figure out a way to perform a given task for next to nothing invested. Hell .. why not just put that $200 in a kitty toward a down payment on a USA Made CNC machine ???


----------



## newwoodbutcher (Aug 6, 2010)

Looks great to me. I just ordered it. Thank you for the heads up


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

I think they should be proud of their products, they are great. There is more engineering and design that goes in to each and every one of there products then most people realize. I enjoy using a well design tool and don't always think a shop made jig will have the accuracy and features found in an Incra jig.


----------



## PutnamEco (May 27, 2009)

Re:
I asked why would it be worth it for anyone to spend that kind of money on a fancy jig that functionally does the same thing as one that can be mode in one's own shop for pennies ?

I did Not mean it as a personal attack and sorry if you took it that way, but you did ask

How can these fancy jigs that replace simple ones possibly *be worth more than a nice, new router* ???

I was trying to explain that a tool made in a country with NO minimum wage and and poor record on human rights and environmental protections can undercut a manufacturer that pays a decent wage and doesn't kill the planet we live on.

I don't own stock, but I do have a stake in American manufacturing…

Some people might like to support companies that continue to produce things domestically. I'm absolutely livid, that I can not go down to my local hardware store,(or any store for that matter) and pick up a brand new American made circular saw or router. The circular saw was invented in this country and yet due to our shortsightedness we no longer produce them here. I'm tired of seeing our jobs get exported to places where cheap labor is exploited, just so someone can save a couple bucks on cheap knock-offs.

Maybe you would feel differently if you lost your livelihood or knew some one who did, to unjust foreign competition.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Incra does make some fine products which most of us would be overjoyed to own. I also prefer to buy American to support our own country and our own workers, but for retirees and those relying on SS checks, cost of buying American has got prohibitive. I becomes a catch-22 situation where you either do without, invest in a badly made and less serviceable copy or just save until you have enough funds, if possible, to purchase the best product/tool.

It becomes a sad situation when Americans cannot afford to purchase American products. Looking around at today's prices on everything we buy to live on, let alone support a retirement pastime, has increased about 25% in the last year - gas even more. Does anyone think that these increases have not bitten into our pockets, or do you see a 25% cost of living in our SS checks?

At least Henry Ford made sure his employees earned enough to afford to purchase products they made in his factory.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

It looks like a well designed tools from Incra, as usual.
For you all that cannot or will not afford one of these, and want a way to cut box joints in a similar fashion, may I recommend a Box Joint Machine like the one I recently built? If you look at my latest project, you can see the quality of the joints it makes. 
That being said, I own several Incra products, including a fence system and a crosscutting sled. From the ones I own, they are well built tools that are worth the price in my book, for people who can afford them. Incidentally, mine were bought second hand because I can't afford them.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm NOT Chinese … I don't LIVE in China … I DON'T even SPEAK Chinese … i AM fond of Chinese food …

What I was comparing was a costly product produced by Incra VS. a functionally identical product produced by me, right here in the good old USA. Note, I said "FUNCTIONALLY IDENTICAL" ... my jigs will produce box joints every bit as accurately as the Incra … I may need to make a test cut or two to dial in the fit, but that's what woodworking is to me … creeping up on a fit until it's perfect. For those who believe Incra's marketing hype .. look on the last pages of the iBox's instruction manual where they tell you that you should make test cuts and how to "dial-in" your fit by micro adjusting the jig.

As to affordability, $200 for an Incra jig is not something that would break the tool bank … I just don't happen to see the value in buying one just to see it hang on the wall most of the time. If you have need to use one several times a day, PERHAPS the Incra is a worthwhile investment … but be aware that if you change the cutter, you must start over with their recommendation of "kissing" the jig and the cutter for calibration … I will never own a jig manufactured by anyone who tells me this is necessary in order to get it to work correctly. My FOREST dado set IS worth it's $200 price tag to me … the iBox, I don't think so.

Just for the record … I DO KNOW of folks who've lost jobs overseas … for the life of me, I can't see what that has to do with competition between my shop's scrap pile and Incra … so I find it difficult to "feel differently" as you suggest.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Too expensive for something you can make. Hundreds of free plans out there.


----------



## PutnamEco (May 27, 2009)

Re:
Fuzzy.

I can see where your coming from, but YOU did originally state,

*How can these fancy jigs that replace simple ones possibly be worth more than a nice, new router ???*

I was replying with an explanation with how they can be worth more than a new router. With I'm guessing 80% - 90% of the new routers made in China, Taiwan, or Mexico these days.

I would not have replied if you had chosen to compare its cost to another obviously North American made product,, rather than something more commonly produced offshore. Go find a recently manufactured, made in (not just assembled in) U.S.A. router, Then post about the cost difference.

I hope your NOT taking this nit picking seriously…. I just have a rainy afternoon to kill.

TL;DR Compare the value of U.S .manufactured products to other U.S. manufactured products, not to Chinese manufactured products.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 25, 2007)

FWIW … my router of choice is the BOSCH … and, to the best of my knowledge, they are still made in the USA … although the reference to the router was very arbitrary, so feel free to insert your "Made in the U.S.A." tool of choice in place of my reference. No matter WHAT you compare it to … $200 is WAY too much $$$$ for a jig that does only box joints, and does them absolutely no better than one I can build in an hour, although it is possibly easier to setup. My woodworking is a hobby, and, as such, building & tweaking jigs is a kind of therapy … if your schedule is such that it is worth $200 to be able to setup a minute or two before me … then I guess you are a prime candidate for one. I refuse to die with a couple of thousand $$$ worth of barely used commercial jigs hanging on the wall … I have a LEIGH, a KREG, and an INCRA 1000SE … other than that, most everything I have is shop made … and, by making them myself, I think I have a whole lot better understanding of how they function, and what to do when they don't.

If I drop one of my jigs, I make a new one … drop one of these i-box thingies … you'll still be crying next week.


----------



## PutnamEco (May 27, 2009)

Re:
my router of choice is the BOSCH … and, to the best of my knowledge, they are still made in the USA

The last Bosch router I checked was made in Mexico. It was a 1617EVSPK kit, the colt I looked at was made in Malaysia.

I don't believe you can buy a new router or circular saw that is made in North America. The amount of new power tools that you can still purchase here in the U.S. seems to be dwindling every day..


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

I have a couple of Incra products and they are worth every dime.

Great engineering and wonderful customer service.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 25, 2007)

BOSCH 1617EVS … ASSEMBLED in U.S.A. ... country of origin … U.S.A. or Mexico … but, what that has to do with Incra stuff is beyond me.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 25, 2007)

"I have a couple of Incra products and they are worth every dime.

Great engineering and wonderful customer service."

The only Incra product I own is the 1000SE Miter Gauge, and it's the LAST thing I will buy from them … if you consider the need to use layers of masking tape in order to get the face square to the table "GREAT ENGINEERING" ... you have my sympathy … oh, the "WONDERFUL CUSTOMER SERVICE" was the guy who told me that their jig was perfect, and that the tape was necessary in order to "accommodate" my particular table saw … NO THANKS !!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 25, 2007)

.


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

I have to agree with Fuzzy, I also bought the 1000SE and I am still pissed about this tape thing. Specially when other manufacturers seem to be able to make a miter fence perpendicular to the table surface with no problem whatsoever.


----------



## gdon (May 12, 2012)

Hi All, I just joined the forum and just received a brand new Incra iBox. I bought the jig for myself for my birthday. I know this is a router forum but I set up on my table saw until I put in a miter channel on my router self built router table. I already had a Woodsmith alumnium jig. and it made ok joints but took forever to get set. Just like homemade jigs they work when set up it just takes a little while to get setup.

The new ibox was easy to set up and the video was very instructive. I followed the setup and got out some 9" wide walnut and made 1/4" box joints with a Frued 1/4 3/8" box joint blade on my Powermatic 66. It was sweet.

After I cut the pins I trim down the width of the board to make sense for cutting the top off the box and to make the pins line up perfectly with a full pin. Other methods I have found that you are maybe a 1/16" off on the width of the boards and always run my wider and then trim to get the astectics of the top and bottom pin and the lid cut with no loss of a pin.

I used to make then on the Woodsmit alumnium jig and would run about a foot of finger joints to test that the fit and adjust and start over and get the fit just right and then make my real boxes. That took a lot of trial and error.

The ibox was so easy to setup and calibrate. I cut the 9" wide walnut and it was tight. May even a little too tight but I was impressed. By setting the little kerf guide against the blade and then opening it up to fit a cut piece put the with of the pin perfectly.

I have a lot of Incra stuff and it all works well. I have a 25" postioner and that makes dovetail and box joints but the iBox was just perfect. The positioner needs a magnifier over the scale for my old eyes and is just not as easy to use for box joints as the iBox was.

The speed of making the first box was surprising. I am an experienced woodworker and understand the importance of setting up square and precise.

There are many ways to make a joint but some ways are just easier than others. This one is easy and fool proof. No more wasted material and tedious setup.

Great as far as I am concerned.

Incra shows making dental molding and I have a project coming up I will need the molding for. Glad I bought it. If you keep a tool for more than 10 years a small amount of price evens out and buying a better tool becomes a better and better deal as time goes by. If you only buy by price you will never be satasified with the tool or the outcome.


----------



## AlaninlittleWash (Dec 3, 2011)

I know this is an old thread, but it has been awhile since I visited. Seems there is a wide variety of opinions about the IBOX, though most are by non-users and most about price. First, I hope those who have purchased one will post user reports. I have yet to read a bad one on any forum. Even Aussies like it- as everyone knows they have to use it upside down!

In response to a few misconceptions in posts above- yes, by definition and reality, it is 100% US-made and assembled A hardware vendor could always supply a foreign made nut or bolt. As to price, it may not fit everyone's wallet, but there are not too many woodworking tools that do! I have seen the parts price breakdown and believe me, there are no golden toilet seats here! A *VERY CONCERTED* effort was made to control price while turning out a quality product that will last many years. I think the IBOX will cut a wider variety of box joints, more accurately, and require less setup than any existing retail or DIY box joint jig, including the Leigh R9 Plus. Some say if you only cut a few box joints a year, it is not worth buying an IBOX. Actually that is a perfect reason to buy an IBOX! Unlike many jigs you can set and start using it right away- no need to re-read the manual to figure out how to use it.

As to INCRA's recommendation to make a test cut- though the IBOX typically allows you to make perfect joints on the first attempt it is always wise to make a test cut, especially if using expensive or exotic woods. But, unless you really hamburger the setup, typically only one test is needed. Users may find that not necessary when they become comfortable with it.

As to price, with one exception, most of the volume dealers haven't listed it yet. Amazon has recently listed it with free shipping for a fantastic price of $126.43! As of 7/17/2012 it was listed as temporarily out of stock.

It requires "kiss calibration" when changing finger sizes on a router table, however, once calibrated it requires no further calibration when used with a stacked dado on a tablesaw. In any case, "kiss calibration" only takes a few seconds. Both kiss calibration and finger size setup are done with *"direct transfer"* of the dimension which is regarded by many top woodworkers as the most accurate and reliable- no calipers or other measuring devices are needed. Calipers can be useful when doing one of the more elaborate, decorative splined joints.


----------



## WillTheEngineer (Jun 29, 2010)

Can this be used with dovetail bits? Has anyone done it?


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

I've been researching this product, and am pretty much sold on it. Its #2 on my purchase priority list (Makita Track saw is #1). None of the reviews or manufacturer product info that I'VE seen indicate that it will do dovetails. I'd think the manufacturer would advertise a capability like that if it existed. That said, I doubt it can do dovetails. But I'll be watching this thread to see if (hopefully) I'm wrong.


----------



## AlaninlittleWash (Dec 3, 2011)

Sorry, no dovetails. It will allow you to make decorative box joints that are difficult or impossible to make with most or all standard and DIY box joint jigs.


----------



## WillTheEngineer (Jun 29, 2010)

AlaninlittleWash, So is that an official, it's not supposed to be used with dovetail bits? Looks like you could adjust the gap (cut), then move the notch with the second adjustment.

I ordered an IBOX today, and will try & see what happens….I do like INCRA products..


----------

